# need help with MRV connections (HR20-100 and HR24-100)



## swoolard05 (May 28, 2010)

I just got Direct-TV about a week ago. The installer came out and hooked up my MRV which I believe was working. I decided to switch the HD DVR and HD receiver locations and now it doesnot work. I made sure all of my connections were the same as the installers but now I get the "no network DVR's found). The installer originally hooked it up without an internet connection or router. Will this work without one? I've attatched a drawing of how I have everything hooked up. Please Help!!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Interesting configuration. Not quite approved, but should work.
"The thing is" the HR20-100 doesn't work well without the router bridging for DECA.
You should have the tech back out to install another DECA to bridge to your home network and then the router will supply all the network settings for the two to work.


----------



## Tech_1438 (Jun 1, 2008)

I believe you need to remove the Band-Stop Filter on the SAT1 input of the HR20-100 HD-DVR. Your drawing shows an HR24-100 as the second receiver, but I think you meant H24-100. In your situation the Band-Stop Filter would be used between the SWM splitter and the SWM LNB, and only if the SWM LNB does not have a green label. If your SWM LNB has a green label, there is no need for the BSF.

Good Luck!!


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

Tech_1438 said:


> I believe you need to remove the Band-Stop Filter on the SAT1 input of the HR20-100 HD-DVR. Your drawing shows an HR24-100 as the second receiver, but I think you meant H24-100. In your situation the Band-Stop Filter would be used between the SWM splitter and the SWM LNB, and only if the SWM LNB does not have a green label. If your SWM LNB has a green label, there is no need for the BSF.
> 
> Good Luck!!


Actually, the BSF as shown in the PDF is where it needs to be. It is isolating the DECA cloud from the Sat-1 input on the HR20-100.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Tech_1438 said:


> I believe you need to remove the Band-Stop Filter on the SAT1 input of the HR20-100 HD-DVR. Your drawing shows an HR24-100 as the second receiver, but I think you meant H24-100. In your situation the Band-Stop Filter would be used between the SWM splitter and the SWM LNB, and only if the SWM LNB does not have a green label. If your SWM LNB has a green label, there is no need for the BSF.
> 
> Good Luck!!





David Ortiz said:


> Actually, the BSF as shown in the PDF is where it needs to be. It is isolating the DECA cloud from the Sat-1 input on the HR20-100.


Yes, in that config, it needs the bandstop filter there.


----------

